
Learning D3: A course on building data visualizations with D3.js - philipcdavis
https://learningd3.com/
======
reacharavindh
Am I really seeing a training material priced as a per month subscription?
This madness has to stop! Whatever happened to the simple life of buy
something and own it, like a book.

------
drwl
Checked out the site. As a person who is potentially interested, it would be
helpful to see what a lesson is like (without emailing) and see a few
different results or graphs that I would generate.

------
_mema
D3.js taught by Phil Davis, a developer and designer, definitely a course
worth checking out.

------
heurefugitive
It's out!!

